# Any completionist of Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet out there?



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

I've heard a great rendition of Montagues and Capulets years ago in a coffee commercial, and a search on both Youtube and IDAGIO did not give me any idea what recording was used.

The strings, the bassline, and the tempo are just amazing!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

First, that's the Knight's Dance. And almost any performance by a first rate orchestra will be close. First heard it as a kid as part of one of Prokofiev's own suites, in Boston's Symphony Hall, whose resonance is legendary, and the bass parts (tuba and double bass) nearly blew me out the back wall.


----------



## Dima (Oct 3, 2016)

Fabulin said:


> I've heard a great rendition of Montagues and Capulets years ago in a coffee commercial, and a search on both Youtube and IDAGIO did not give me any idea what recording was used.
> 
> The strings, the bassline, and the tempo are just amazing!


The best version I have heard and I can recommend (Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, conductor Paavo Järvi):


----------



## perdido34 (Mar 11, 2015)

For just this piece, Skrowaczewski/Minnesota Orchestra. For the entire ballet (you said you were a completist), nothing has bettered Maazel/Cleveland.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

A stroke of intuition and luck led me to a discovery of a probable source:
Zubin Mehta!





Only with a different orchestra. Thanks anyway for the suggestions.


----------

